# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  κρισεις πανικου, λιποθυμίες, φάρμακα

## serotonin

Γειά σε όλους. Πριν αρχίσω θα ήθελα να σας πω οτι σας αισθάνομαι σαν αδέρφια όλους και όλες σας γιατί \"ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ\" σας καταλαβαίνω.
Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι σύντομος γιατί την ιστορία μου την διάβασα σε πολλούς απο σας. Παιδεύομαι καμιά πενταετία με κρίσεις πανικού, αγοραφοβία και τα συμτωματά τους, ιδρώτας, ζάλη, τάση λιποθυμίας, αλλά η τάση ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ λιποθυμία και εκεί ακριβώς είναι ο μεγάλος φόβος μου. Ξυπνώ το πρωϊ έχοντας μικρή ζάλη, ατονία και αν βρεθώ σε οποιδήποτε κατάσταση που έχει λίγη ή πολύ ένταση με παίρνει η \"κάτω βόλτα\", πανικός και αν δεν \"κρυφτώ\" κάπου το επόμενο είναι να ξυπνήσω και να έχω απο πάνω μου καμιά δεκαριά κεφάλια να ρωτούν τι έπαθα, αν είμαι καλά κτλπ.
Έχω αναπτύξει μια υπερευαισθησία σχεδόν σε όλα τα θέματα, μου λέει κάποιος οτι δεν νοιωθεί καλά και γίνομαι χειρότερα απο τον λαλήσαντα, βλέπω δυο να μαλώνουν (και παρότι ο ίδιος υπήρξα αθλητής πυγμάχος) χάνω τον κόσμο, έρχεται κάποιο παιδάκι και μου λέει ααααχ χτύπησα κύριε, και παγώνω και όλα αυτά επειδή αν δεν την αποφύγω εκείνη την στιγμή λιποθυμάω ρε παιδιά. Νομίζω οτι αν δεν είχα λιποθυμίσει ποτέ στην ζωή μου, τις ζαλάδες, ούτε καν θα τις έδινα σημασία.

1η ερώτηση Πέρασε-περνάει κανείς απο σας τα ίδια με μένα (λιποθυμίες);

Πήγα σε κάποιους ψυχιάτρους μου προτείνανε κάποια απο τα γνωστά σας φάρμακα (seroxat o ένας, efexol o άλλος, zoloft ένας τρίτος) αλλά όταν δοκίμαζα να τα πάρω μου ερχότανε ένα μούδιασμα στο σαγόνι και την γλώσσα κ νύστα πολύ και μετά απο μια βδομάδα τα παρατούσα. δηλ θεραπεία δεν έκανα στην ουσία ποτέ.

2η ερώτηση Για όσους κάνατε θεραπεία με φάρμακα, αυτές οι παρενέργειες περνάν μετα απο κάποιο καιρό ή θα είμαι σαν \"κοτόπουλο\" όση περίοδο χρειαστεί να τα παίρνω;

Χαίρομαι για σας που βγήκατε απο το λούκι.
Οι υπόλοιποι πρέπει να φερθούμε σαν τους 300:) παλικαρίσια. 
Καλή δύναμη

----------


## LOSTRE

Φίλε,στην αρχή της θεραπείας ενδεχώμενα να έχεις αυτές τις παρενέργειες αλλα είναι ήπιες και φεύγουν με την πάροδο της θεραπείας...
Από το μεγάλο άγχος και τον πανικό έρχονται τάσεις λιποθυμίας αλλά είναι σπάνιο να λιποθυμίσεις...

----------


## serotonin

...αυτό το σπάνιο είναι ...αλλά αυτό ακριβώς το σπάνιο μου έχει συμβεί σε πέντε χρόνια δέκα φορές. Γι αυτό και ο φόβος.
και κατέληξα να φοβάμαι το φόβο της λιποθυμίας.

Δηλ. οι παρενέργεις εν καιρώ υποχωρούν.
Υποχωρούν δεν υποχωρούν εδώ που τα λέμε θα πρέπει να κάνω επιτέλους κάτι γιατί η ζωή είναι πολύ μεγάλη για να την ζήσεις μέ φόβο, κρίσεις και σαν θεατής.
Ευαριστώ LOSTRE.

----------


## maria210800

γεια σου και απο εμενα λοιπον κοιτα εμενα η γιατρος μου μου αλλαξε πολλες φορες τα χαπια μεχρι να καταληξουμε στην καταλληλη θεραπεια.καιεγω στις αρχες ειχα παρενεργειες οπως και πο περισσοτεροι για να μην πω ολοι.αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να βρεις μια καλη ψυχιατρο η οποια εκτος απο χαπια να σου κανει και ψυχοθεραπεια.εγω φοβομουν συνεχως μην παθω κρισεις και τελικα παθαινα.αυτο που εχεις ειναι οτι επηρρεαζεσαι απο τον φοβο του φοβου σου.πρεπει να βρεις εναν τροπο να το αποφυγεις αυτο.βρες χομπυ κανε πραγματα που ηθελες να κανεις και δεν εκανες.εμεις θα ειμαστε εδω να σε βοηθαμε.

----------


## serotonin

euxaristo gia to kouragio pou mou dinete re paidia.
sigoura tha ksekiniso na kano kati kai opou vgei. den ginete na me kaloun se aravones gamous , diafores ekdiloseis kai eno niotho kala, tsoup, mono me tin idea oti tha exei kosmo xeretoures, gelia, xoro (vasika apo ta pio omorfa pou exei mia anthropini apli zoi), na me peianei prota zali, meta ena periergo tremoulo sta podia kai to pio asteio an me rotisei kapoios an eimai kala( i xeiroteri erotisi pou mporei na mou kanoun ekeini tin stigmi) tote einai pou to soma me parataei gia na parei ena ipnako(lipothimia)...tlsp...makari na ginei perastiko kai gia mena kai gia olous mas edo mesa 

p.s. ksero oti ayto pou exo den exei sxesi me tin trela, apo mono tou omos einai trelo gia opoindipote \"fisiologiko\"

----------


## Braveheartroll

geia sou :) exw kegw to idio alla 2 mhnes twra ma eimai 17 xronwn akoma..Egw to 3epernaw skeftwntas oti einai ena kako pnevma pou mpainei mesa mou kai prospa8ei na me eleg3ei kai ka8e fora pou me pianoun zalades klp skeftomai apo mesa mou\'\'Siga to pragma,mia zalada einai 8a perasei kai kanw sunexeia kati gia na mhn to skeftomai,masaw tsixla akouw mousiki(ta agaphmena m tragoudia mono),otan eimai se kosmo kai to pa8enw skeftomai 8etika oso mporw,3erw oti dn 8a lipo8umisw kai perimenw na fygei,fovame omws.Alla dn ginete alliws,palevw mes stis skepseis mou,Pistevw pws olo auto einai mes sto mualo mas re gamwto alla einai polu dunato,ma an pistepseis ston eauto sou 8a to 3eperaseis,tora esy pws lupo8imas,auto dn to katalavainw,sunh8ws den lupo8imas,sxedon pote..k gw opote niw8w oti 8a lipo8umisw dn lipo8umaw,na skeftese mesa sou oti dn 8a loipo8imiseis,prospa8hse na gelaseis mesa sou,skepsou ena asteio kai as gelaseis monos sou k gineis rezili,den uparxei provlima alla min to afhneis na se kuriarxei,mhn to afhneis.

----------


## lupus30

φιλε serotonin καλως ηρθες.. η λυποθυμια και οχι μονο οι τασεις λυποθυμιας, ειναι κομματι της αγχωδους διαταραχης και δεν πρεπει να σε ανησυχει για κατι αλλο.. τις συγκεκριμενες λυποθυμιες της βιωνει και μια φιλη μου και μαλιστα χωρις προειδοποιηση και αποδειχθηκε καθαρα ψυχολογικο..
εγω απο την αλλη εχω συχνα τασεις λυποθυμιας χωρις ομως να εχω καταληξει σε μια απο αυτες. στην αρχη με αγχωνε περισσοτερο, τωρα πια το αναγνωριζω και αυτο σαν συμπτωμα τους αγχους, το αφηνω να κανει τη δουλεια του και φευγει γρηγορα χωρις συνεπειες.. ειναι απιστευτο τι μπορει να προκαλεσει το μυαλο αλλα ειναι απιστευτο και τι μπορει να νικησει.. τη δυναμη την εχεις και εσυ μεσα σου και το κολπο ειναι σταδιακα να αρχιζεις να αγχωνεσαι ολο και λιγοτερο για αυτα που αισθανεσαι και την καταληξη τους, και θα δεις οτι σταδιακα θα υποχωρησουν.. εγω ολα αυτα να ξερεις οτι τα καταπολεμησα και πολεμω εδω και 11 μηνες χωρις κανενα χαπι αλλα με λιγο ψυχοθεραπεια, για να συνειδητοποιησω οτι δεν κουβαλαω κανενα απωθημενο, και με τη δικη μου δυναμη.. εισαι πρωην πυγμαχος, ξερεις να παλευεις σωματικα, παλεψε και πνευματικα που υπαρχει πολυ περισσοτερη δυναμη να αξιοποιησεις, εχε υπομονη και ασε το καθε συμπτωμα να κανει τη δουλεια του αφου πραγματικα κακο δεν σου προκαλει, και θα δεις οτι με τον καιρο τα πραγματα θα καλυτερεψουν και θα συνειδητοποιησεις την αξια αυτης της συντομης ζωης και την αχαριστια μας να μην την ζουμε στο επακρο.. και οτι θες φιλε μου, μη διστασεις, εδω υπαρχει πολυ αγαπη και θεληση για ζωη....

----------


## serotonin

ti na po re paidia? mas exei katastrepsei tin zoi auti i astheneia. elpizo pragmatika kapoia mera na einai apla mia kaki anaminisi.
edo kai arketo kairo apo to proi mexri to vradi exo mikri i megali zali, adinamia, akefia, variemara kai analoga me to poso entona einai ayta ta aisthimata i krisi erxetai pio grigora kai dinata. ipospiazome oti olo ayto to pragma exei kai kapoia katathlipsi mesa tou (apo ayta pou diavasa peri katathlipsis) alla den mporo na bro aitia. den niotho kati na mou leipei. opote kataligo oti o monos logos einai i idies oi kriseis panikou pou proothoyn arnitikes skepseis kai me odigoun se katathlipsi. ta farmaka ta fovamai (mia dio fores pou arxisa, tis protes meres eixa nista kai moudiasma sto siagona opote ta paratousa). einai panta etsi stin arxi kai meta veltionete i katastasi? voithoun telika ta farmaka? eseis pou pirate - pairnete ti lete? na papso na ta fovamai?
eyxaristo.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by serotonin_
> Γειά σε όλους. Πριν αρχίσω θα ήθελα να σας πω οτι σας αισθάνομαι σαν αδέρφια όλους και όλες σας γιατί \"ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ\" σας καταλαβαίνω.
> Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι σύντομος γιατί την ιστορία μου την διάβασα σε πολλούς απο σας. Παιδεύομαι καμιά πενταετία με κρίσεις πανικού, αγοραφοβία και τα συμτωματά τους, ιδρώτας, ζάλη, τάση λιποθυμίας, αλλά η τάση ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ λιποθυμία και εκεί ακριβώς είναι ο μεγάλος φόβος μου. Ξυπνώ το πρωϊ έχοντας μικρή ζάλη, ατονία και αν βρεθώ σε οποιδήποτε κατάσταση που έχει λίγη ή πολύ ένταση με παίρνει η \"κάτω βόλτα\", πανικός και αν δεν \"κρυφτώ\" κάπου το επόμενο είναι να ξυπνήσω και να έχω απο πάνω μου καμιά δεκαριά κεφάλια να ρωτούν τι έπαθα, αν είμαι καλά κτλπ.
> Έχω αναπτύξει μια υπερευαισθησία σχεδόν σε όλα τα θέματα, μου λέει κάποιος οτι δεν νοιωθεί καλά και γίνομαι χειρότερα απο τον λαλήσαντα, βλέπω δυο να μαλώνουν (και παρότι ο ίδιος υπήρξα αθλητής πυγμάχος) χάνω τον κόσμο, έρχεται κάποιο παιδάκι και μου λέει ααααχ χτύπησα κύριε, και παγώνω και όλα αυτά επειδή αν δεν την αποφύγω εκείνη την στιγμή λιποθυμάω ρε παιδιά. Νομίζω οτι αν δεν είχα λιποθυμίσει ποτέ στην ζωή μου, τις ζαλάδες, ούτε καν θα τις έδινα σημασία.
> 
> 1η ερώτηση Πέρασε-περνάει κανείς απο σας τα ίδια με μένα (λιποθυμίες);
> 
> Πήγα σε κάποιους ψυχιάτρους μου προτείνανε κάποια απο τα γνωστά σας φάρμακα (seroxat o ένας, efexol o άλλος, zoloft ένας τρίτος) αλλά όταν δοκίμαζα να τα πάρω μου ερχότανε ένα μούδιασμα στο σαγόνι και την γλώσσα κ νύστα πολύ και μετά απο μια βδομάδα τα παρατούσα. δηλ θεραπεία δεν έκανα στην ουσία ποτέ.
> 
> ...


Καλέ μου με συγκίνησες...Λοιπόν εγώ τσακώνομαι με τους ψυχιάτρους αλλά θα το πω,δεν μπορώ..Ποτέ δεν βγήκα από το μαστούρωμα των χαπιών...Ακόμα και να τα κόψεις λένε πως οι παρενέργειες παραμένουν γαι αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα στη ζωή σου.Η ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθήσει νομίζω...Ναι ο πανικός λόγω του ότι ανεβάζεις νομίζω πίεση φέρνει και συμπτώματα λιποθυμίας...Εγώ ευτυχώς δεν τα βίωσα.Αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι ειδική και έχω αμφιβολίες για το αν αυτό που έζησες είναι κρίση πανικού ή κάτι άλλο δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω περαιτέρω γνώμη.Μόνο να πω πως τις λιποθυμίες τις βίωσαν σίγουρα και άλλοι...Περαστικά.
Το περίεργο που άκουσα είναι ότι παρ\'ότι ήσουν πυγμάχος έχεις πλέον άκρατη ευαισθησία στο να βλέπεις άλλους να μάχονται....
Υ.Γ Ως παθούσα θα έλεγα ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να αποφύγεις το οποιοδήποτε χάπι..

----------


## serotonin

Εγω σε συγκίνησα και συ με μπέρδεψες. Πάνω που πήρα απόφαση να τα πάρω τα κ...χάπια μου γράφεις (ξέρω ξέρω την προσωπική σου εμπειρία) και με βάζεις και πάλι σε σκέψεις. Θα μου πείς να μην ρωτούσα:). Όσο για την πυγμαχία μην φανταστείς τίποτα επαγγελματικά και τέτοια, καναδυό χρόνια σε ενα σύλλογο, απλά ήθελα να επισημάνω το πως γίνεται να έχω γίνει τόσο ευαίσθητος και φοβικός. Άλλοι μαλώνουν, άλλοι παθαίνουν ατύχημα και αν είμαι παρόν εκεί κοντα το νευρικό μου σύστημα με ταλανίζει.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως γιατί η αλήθεις πρέπει να λέγονται.

----------


## Yao

serotonin καταρχην τα λες πολυ κωμικα και μου εφτιαξες το κέφι. για μένα που ειχα το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με εσένα πιστεύω οτι ξεπερνιέται χωρίς χάπια. Λυποθυμούσα και εγώ συνέχεια και ένιωθα ακριβώς όλα αυτα που είπες.. μετά απο 13 χρόνια έχω καταφέρει να ξεπεράσω τις περισσότερες κρίσεις. Τα πάντα είναι στο μυαλό καταρχην. Δεύτερον οταν θα νιώθεις κρύο ιδρώτα (πλησιάζει η λυποθυμία) κάτσε κάτω όπου βρείς και βαλε το κεφάλι σου όσο πιό χαμηλά μπορείς ανάμεσα στα πόδια σου για να πάει το αίμα στο κεφάλι και να συνέλθεις.θα μπορούσες να ξαπλώσεις κι όλας με τα πόδια ψηλά αλλα μέσα στον κόσμο λίγο δύσκολο.. (μπορεις με την πρώτη μέθοδο να κάνεις οτι ψάχνεις κάτι η οτι πονάει η κοιλιά σου) λολ. Χωρίς πλάκα όμως είναι σωτήριο σε τέτοιες κρίσεις.
αν το κάνεις μερικές φορές μετά γνωρίζοντας οτι αν κατσεις έτσι θα συνέλθεις θα δεις οτι με το που θα βρίσκεις με το βλέμμα σου το μέρος που μπορείς να κάτσεις θα φεύγει μόνο του χωρις να φτάνει στη φάση λυποθυμίας..(μάλλον επειδή νιώθεις σιγουριά οτι δεν θα πέσεις)
Μπορώ να σου αφηγηθώ άπειρες στιγμές κάλους με τα κεφάλια να με κοιτάνε απο ψηλά και ξέρω πόσο άσχημο είναι.. Εχω να λυποθυμίσω 3 χρόνια (και αυτο ήταν γιατι βρεθηκα σε πολυ δυσκολη κατάσταση) και πριν απο αυτη πρεπει να ειχα τουλάχιστον άλλα 3-4 χρόνια να λυποθυμίσω. Για μένα είναι κατόρθωμα γιατι απο τα 17 μου λυποθυμούσα μόνο με την σκέψη οπως λές και έφτασα μέχρι το ωνάσειο για να βεβαιωθώ οτι δεν έχω κάτι παθολογικό μετά απο άπειρες εξετάσεις. Σου μιλάω καθαρά και μόνο εμπειρικά. Ελπίζω να βρεις την δύναμη μέσα σου να το στείλεις στον καιάδα.

----------


## emily:)

μια φορα στη ζωη μου, στο σχολειο, φετος, πηγα να λιποθυμησω, ετρεμα κτλ..Μου ειπαν οτι απο αγχος..Δεν λυποθυμησα καταλαβαινα τι γινοταν αλλα δεν μπορουσα να συμμετεχω...ετρεμα ολοκληρη...Μια φορα και τελευταια...Και το επαθα οταν ακουσα ενα πραγματικα δυσαρεστο νεο...Και το ακουσα πολυ αποτομα...Και παιρνουσα και λιγο δυσκολουτσικη φαση ε και δεν ξερω εγινε...Δεν μου ξανασυνεβη γιατι ολα μου πηγαινουν συνηθως παρα πολυ καλα....και οταν γινεται κατι εχω ανθρωπους συνεχεια διπλα μου, ασε που προσπαθωντας να κριβω οτι ενοχληθηκα, στεναχωρηθηκα κτλ, καταπιεζοντας δηλ τι νιωθω το ξεχναω, το ξεπερναω, αρκετα ευκολα μπορω να πω...

----------


## emily:)

α και ουτε φαρμακα ουτε τιποτα ουτε το ξαναεπαθα......να εβλεπες τους γονεις μου οταν τους ειπε ο γιατρος απο αγχος...Με το στομα ανοιχτο 

\"μα γιατρε ειστε σιγουρος????γιατι δεν ειναι παιδι που αγχωνεται μα ειστε σιγουρος?μηπως επεσε ο αιματοκριτης?δεν τρωι καθολου κρεας δεν της αρεσει\"

Μετα ειχα και εγω τη γνωστη ανακριση......

\"Γιατι αγχωθηκες?αν δεν θες να το πεις σε εμενα πες το στη μανα σου?\"

κτλ...Μια βλακεια και μιση ηταν τωρα που το θυμαμαι...Αν εχεις την υγεια σου και τους ανθρωπους σου τα αλλα ολα ειναι τριχες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ας λειπει και μια φιλη απο την παρεα...Ας σου φερθει σκαρτα....Υπαρχουν αλλοι 1500000000 φιλοι μαζι σου, εχεις και τον εαυτο σου, κανεναν δεν εχεις αναγκη!Αυτη θα φυγει εξαλλου απο την παρεα οχι εσυ!

----------


## gramle

Θελω να ανφερω και εγω αυτο που περναω και οποιος μπορει και ξερει ας μου απαντησει τι σκατα εχω. Λοιπον απο τα 19 μου, τωρα ειμαι 35, λιποθυμαω. Αυτο μου συμβαινει 2 με 3 φορες το χρονο. Εχω κανει αρκετες εξετασεις αξονική, μαγνητική αιματος κλπ και δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα. Το παραξενο ειναι οτι το παθαινω αρκετα σπανια και χωρις να εχει προηγηθει κατι δηλ. να στεναχωρηθω ή κατι αλλο. Να επισημανω οτι τρωω καλα δηλ. δεν ειναι οτι δεν εφαγα γι αυτο λιποθυμισα. Πιστευετε οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο ή κατι μπορει να εχω που δεν μου το εχουν βρει ακομα? Α, παντα το παθαινω βραδυ οταν ειμαι εξω σε καποιο μπαρ. Νιωθω μια ζεστη να αρχιζει απο τα ποδια μου και σε δευτερολεπτα ανεβαινει προς τα πανω και οταν φτασει στο κεφαλι πεφτω κατω. Πολλες φορες συνοδευεται και με διαροια! δηλ. τα κανω πανω μου! καταλαβαινεται ποσο πολυ με κανει να ντρεπομαι αυτο και οταν το νιωσω πανικοβαλομαι οτι θα γινω ρεζιλι. Ειναι ο μονικος φοβος μου οταν βγω εξω....

----------


## serotonin

Gramle σινομήλικε. Κάτι ανάλογο περνάω και γω απο οτι διάβασες. Η διάγνωση σε μένα είναι κρίση πανικού-άγχους. Δεν ξέρω πως και γιατί και απο που προέρχεται αλλά κάτι με το παρασυμπαθητικό δεν πάει καλά. Οι γνώμες πολλές και διάφορες. ψυχοθεραπείες, ομοιπαθητικές, φάρμακα, χωρίς φάρμακα. Καθένας μπορεί να σοθ πει μια διαφορετική γνώμη. Δεν μπορώ να σε συμβουλεύσω. Αν έχεις κάνει όλα τα παθολογικά (υπόταση, υπερταση, ιστιόφυτα) κι όλα τα άλλα που είπες, παρατήρησε μήπως κάποια αρνητική στιγμιαία σκέψη σε \"ξαπλώνει κάτω\". Μπορεί να έχεις κάποια φοβία και να χτυπάει συναγερμό το σύστημα. Σε μένα βρήκα κάποια πράγματα αν και δεν έκανα κάποια θεραπεία ακόμη, αλλά θα κάνω γιατί δεν λέει να μην μπορώ να πιω χαλαρός ενα καφεδάκι έξω. Ψάξτο όμως (για επιληψία έκανες εξετάσεις?)

----------


## gramle

η μαγνητική δεν θα το εβρισκε? δεν θα ηταν πιο συχνες οι κρισεις?

----------


## serotonin

mallon oxi, giati se mena kanane ksexoristes ekstaseis gia na doun an exo epilipsia.
koita an to pathaineis mono 1-2 fores to xrono kia den exei epireastei i zoi sou (to na vgaineis ktlp) tha elega me to psixologiko min asxolitheis katholou...diladi ayta ta pragmata kalitera na ta xehnas gia na se xahnane....elpizo na min xanapatheis tipota pote.

----------


## e8

Καλησπέρα 
Το ίδιο μου συνέβαινε και μένα και μάλιστα την ώρα που κοιμόμουν. *Αλλά παιδιά το ξεπέρασα !!!*
Ξυπνούσα με έντονη διάθεση να κάνω εμμετό και να πάω στην τουαλέτα, Μούσκεμα στον ιδρώτα σαν να μου είχαν ρίξει κουβά με νερό, ζάλη και όταν σηκωνόμουν λιποθυμούσα.
Μόλις συνερχόμουν αισθανόμουν έντονη παγωνιά και εξάντληση. Εχω σπάσει πέφτοντας την μύτη μου, αλλά και τα πλευρά μου, άσε τις ατέλειωτες μελανιές.
Μέχρι που είχα συνηθίσει και ξάπλωνα έστω και στο πάτωμα αν προλάβαινα για να γλυτώσω το πέσιμο.
Μπήκα σε νοσοκομείο 2 φορές μέσα σε ένα χρόνο. Την μία φορά σε γαστρεντερολογικό τμήμα μαι και είχα την τάση προς έμμετο και την διάθεση για τουαλέτα και την άλλη εξέτασα όλο το επάνω σύστημά μου. Μύτη,μάτια, αυχένα, λαβίρυνθο κ,λπ.
Συμπέρασμα ? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απολύτως δεν είχα , μόνο μια υπόταση αλλά δεν ήταν ικανή να δημιουργήσει τόσο έντονα συμπτώματα.
Κάποιος γιατρός μου ειπε να κοιτάξω το ψυχολογικό γιατί πράγματι είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα και με είχαν επηρρεάσει.
Για να μην σας κουράζω,απευθύνθηκα σε ψυχίατρο και άρχισα όχι μόνο αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή αλλά και ψυχοθεραπεία .
Μία φορά την εβδομάδα στην αρχή, αργότερα κάθε 15 ημέρες, και κατόπιν κάθε μήνα.
Οσο συνερχόμουν τόσο οι λιποθυμίες μειώθηκαν μέχρι που ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ .
Φυσικά συνεχίζω φαρμακευτική αγωγή αλλά και ψυχοθεραπεία.

*serotonin* 
Μην το αμελείς άλλο, ξεκίνα και όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Οσο για τα φάρμακα, αν κάτι σε πειράξει θα στο αλλάξει ο γιατρός, μου έχει συμβεί αρκετές φορές .
* gramle γράφεις* 
*Πιστευετε οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο ή κατι μπορει να εχω που δεν μου το εχουν βρει ακομα?*
Αν ήταν κάτι άλλο, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια θα είχε φανεί.

Νάστε καλά όλοι σας.

----------


## serotonin

e8 ...ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και τα πολύ θετικά που γράφεις ώστε να μας δίνεις κουράγιο. Ήθελα να σε ρωήσω το εξής. Καθώς περνούσες ολη αυτή την κολακατάσταση εκδήλωσες και αγοραφοβία? Γιατί οι περιπτωσεις μας μοιάζουν αρκετά.

----------


## e8

Καλησπέρα

Να πιστεύεις ότι θα το ξεπεράσεις, φτάνει να μην το αφήσεις να σε βασανίζει άλλο.
Οχι δεν είχα αγοραφοβία .Β΄Βέβαια δεν είχα και καμιά κοινωνική ζωή, δεν είχα διάθεση να πηγαίνω πουθενά. Δεν απαντούσα στο τηλέφωνο, δεν άνοιγα την πόρτα μου όταν χτυπούσε κανείς.
Οταν μπορούσα περνούσα την ώρα μου ξαπλωμένη και κοιμόμουν πολύ . Αργότερα έμαθα ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό προσπαθούσα υποσεινήδητα να ξεφύγω από τις στεναχώριες.
Είχα κατάθλιψη. Είχα πολλά προβλήματα εκείνο τον καιρό και τα περνούσα μόνη μου νομίζοντας ότι δεν υπάρχει λύση.
Αισθανόμουν τον πόνο μέσα στην ψυχή μου σαν ένα κρεμμύδι. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς γιατί αλλά πως είναι τα φύλλα του κρεμμυδιου το ένα πάνω στο άλλο και όλα μαζί σφιγμένα , έτσι αισθανόμουν τις πίκρες να μαζεύονται μέσα μου. Πάνω στον ένα πόνο έμπαινε ο άλλος και πάνω στην μια πίκρα η άλλη.
Προβλήματα στεναχωρίες και εγώ δεν μιλούσα σε κανέναν για το τι μου συνέβαινε. Προσπαθούσα να μην στεναχωρήσω τους δικούς μου λέγοντας τους τα προβλήματα μου γιατί πίστευα ότι δεν μπορούσαν να με βοηθήσουν, άρα άδικα θα τους έδινα στεναχώρια. Λάθος μου , αυτό το κατάλαβα αργότερα γιατί όλη αυτή η πίκρα έμενε μέσα και με έκανε χειρότερα.

Με τα φάρμακα και την ψυχοθεραπεία αυτά όλα ξεπεράστηκαν.
Είμαι καλά , έχω κάνει πάρα πολλά πράγματα και όταν γυρνάει η σκέψη μου σε εκείνο τον καιρό, απορώ πως το άντεξα.
Ομως έχουμε πολλά αποθέματα δύναμης μέσα μας, πίστεψέ με.
Γιαυτό προσπάθησε να το πολεμήσεις .
Να μην τα παρατήσεις, να μην νομίζεις ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια. Θα δεις ότι αξίζει το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## e8

Κάτι ακόμα θα ήθελα να προσθέσω.
Επειδή τα προβλήματα στη ζωή δεν λειπουν , δεν σταμάτησαν και τα δικά μου.
Μην νομίζεις ότι ξαφνικά η ζωή μου έγινε όμορφη και γιαυτό έγινα καλά. Εξάλλου εκεί στον ψυχίατρο μου ειχαν πει.
Μην νομίζετε ότι μπορούμε να σας κάνουμε να περάσουν τα προβλήματά σας, αλλά θα σας μάθουμε να τα αντιμετωπίζετε.
Ετσι και έγινε.
Μου έχουν συμβεί πολλά άσχημα από τότε. Ακόμα και τώρα έχω ένα τραγικό πρόσφατο θάνατο (έχω γράψει στην ενότητα \"Γενικά\"με τίτλο \"η μητέρα μου ήταν ένας υπέροχος άνθρωπος\")
Ομως παρόλο τον πόνο μου, παρόλο που περνάω άσχημες μέρες και νύχτες, αυτά τα συμπτώματα δεν ξαναγύρισαν.

νάσαι καλά πάντα σου ευχομαι

----------


## serotonin

πολυ ενθαρυντικα τα λογια σου και σ ευχαριστω για την δυναμη που δινεις σε πολλους εδω στο φορουμ. σιγουρα θα το παλεψω και σιγουρα θα νικησω :). εχω κανει μια αρχη (ομοιοπαθητικη-ψυχοθεραπεια) και αν δεν δω αποτελεσματα θα καταφυγω και σε φαρμακα ως τελευταια λυση. χαιρομαι που ξεπερασες αυτες τις καταρες και οσο αφορα τα προβληματα αυτα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη και αναποφευκτα για ολους μας. ουτε να το σκεφτομαι δεν θελω πως θα ερθει καποια μερα που θα πρεπει να αποχωριστουμε αγαπημενα προσωπα...αλλα η πικρη αληθεια ειναι αυτη και πρεοει να το δεχτουμε. πρεπει τουλαχιστον να περασουμε καλα οσο ειμαστε ολοι παρον.

----------


## gramle

ρε παιδια αν και γινεται πολυ σπανια το εχω πολλες φορες στο μυαλο μου οταν βγαινω βραδυ και τρομοκρατουμαι! λεω \"αν με πιασει τωρα τι θα κανω?\" παντα οπου και να μαι ψαχνω να βρω ενα πιθανο μερος για να μπορεσω να παω να κατσω σε περιπτωση που με πιασει. Μια φορα με επιασε στο μπαρ του Χιλτον. Αυτο που ειναι στον τελευταιο οροφο. Ημουν με μια φιλη μου στο μπαρ και νιωθω να μου ρχεται. Τρελλενομαι... λεω θεε μου τωρα? Βλεπω ενα ζευγαρακι να καθεται σε ενα τραπεζι, χωρις δισταγμο τρεχω και τους παρακαλω να κατσω για λιγω στο τραπεζι τους γιατι δεν \"αισθανομουν καλα\". Ερχεται και η φιλη μου η οποια ειχε πανικοβληθει καθως δεν ηξερε τιποτα για αυτο που με πιανει. Εκει που καθομουνα νιωθω να θελω να παω τουαλετα! και σκεφτομαι \"πρεπει να παω τουαλετα μην λιποθυμισω και τα κανω πανω μου\"! και κανω την βλακεια και σηκωνομαι απ\' το τραπεζι για να παω μονη μου τουαλετα. Δεν προλαβα να κανω 3 βηματα και οταν ανοιξα τα ματια μου ημουν με τα ποδια σηκωμενα επανω απο καποιους ανθρωπους που τρεξαν να με βοηθησουν. Το παρηγορο ηταν πως εφτυχως δεν τα ειχα κανει πανω μου... Θα πεθαινα απο ντροπη! πως λοιπον μετα απ\' αυτο που παθαινω να μην το σκεφτομαι? Ολοι φυσικα με ρωτουσαν ποσο εχω πιει -τι να τους πω οτι ουτε το πρωτο ποτο δεν ειχα προλαβει να πιω? και αν εχω φαει καλα σημερα-ειχα φαει δυο πιατα μακαρονια με κιμα!

----------


## e8

Καλησπέρα

Ολα θα πάνε καλά , θα το δείτε, προσπάθεια χρειάζεται.
Μην τα παρατάτε εύκολα όσο και να σας φανεί ότι η θεραπεία κρατάει πολύ χρόνο.
Αν τυχόν και απαγοητευτείτε και τα παρατήσετε πάλι θα συμβούν τα ίδια.
Καλά θα ήταν να μην υποφέραμε από τίποτα.
Ομως να λέμε ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν φάρμακα και θεραπείες και έτσι τα καταπολεμάμε.

Υπομονή , επιμονή και πίστη ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε.

*gramle* 
Μίλησε στο γιατρό σου για το θεμα αυτό, και θα σε βοηθήσει φαντάζομαι.
Καλά θα κάνεις να μην το σκέπτεσαι, να μην το φοβάσαι και να μην το περιμένεις νάρθει. Ετσι ο οργανισμός ίσως το προκαλεί κιόλας. 
Οταν ήμουν στο νοσοκομείο για εξετάσεις να δω τι στο καλό έχω που θα διάβασες πιο επάνω ότι τελικα δεν ειχα τίποτα, επειδή φοβόμουν ότι είμαι άρρρωστη ότι κάτι θα μου βρουν κλ. είχε τόσο επιδεινωθεί η κατάσταση μου που ο νοσοκόμος με πήγαινε με το καροτσάκι να κάνω τις εξετάσεις που έπρεπε.

Επίσης θα μπορείς να πεις σε κάποιους που βγαίνεις μαζί τους ότι έχεις χαμηλή πίεση και αν σου πέσει απότομα δημιουργείται αυτή η κατάσταση και έρχεται η λιποθυμία.
Ετσι δεν θα έχεις το άγχος και δεν θα ντρέπεσαι.

Νάστε όλοι σας καλά.

----------


## serotonin

file gramle απο αυτα που λες μάλλον εχεις κρισεις πανικου-αγχους αυτο που έχοθμε οι περισσότεροι που γραφουμε εδω σ αυτο το παραρτημα. οπως λεει και η e8 δεν ειναι τιποτα που δεν καταπολεμείτε αλλά σίγουρα καλα ειναι να πας σε ενα ειδικο. αυτες οι κρισεις ξερεις εχουν την ταση αν δεν τις καταπολεμησεις να φερνουν κι αλλα προβλήματα (εμένα η ντροπη οπως την ονομαζεις) με εκανε να εχω αγοραφοβια, ενω ισως δεν εφτανα εδω αν πριν 5 χρονια που πρωτοπηγα σε ειδικο ακολουθουσα μια θεραπεια. ψαξτο κανε μια θεραπεια κι ολα θα παν καλα. πρωτα απο ολα ομως μην ξεκαρφωσε απο το μυαλο σου οταν βγαινεις οτι θα ερθει ο πανικος (ξερω δυσκολο-και γω δεν το καταφερνω) αλλα υπαρχουν τεχνικες που ενας καλος ψυχαναλυτης μπορει να σου τις μαθει.

----------


## margo44

Aχ βρε παιδια τι παραξενα που ειναι ολα αυτα.
Γιατι να τα περναμε αραγε και γιατι να μην εχουν εμφανη αιτια?..
eΘ μπραβο σου που τα καταφερες το παλεψες και το εκανες να εξαφανιστει.
και να φανταστεις οτι εγω λυγιζω με πολυ πιο ελαφρια συμπτωματα. Δινεις μεγαλο μαθημα.

Παντως πιστευω οτι το πιο σημαντικο βημα και το πιο δυσκολο ειναι να καταλαβουμε οτι δεν ειναι αυτο το κεντρο της καθημερινοτητας, να το δεχτουμε οπως συμβαινει (π.χ. ε και αν λιποθυμισω τι εγινε? μετα θα συνελθω! η αν μου συμβει κατι που θα με κανει να ντρεπομαι τι με νοιαζει αν ειμαι με αγνωστους?) 
Λιγη αδιαφορια για αυτο το πραγμα που ολοι το κανουμε βασιλια στη ζωη και την προσωπικοτητα μας...

----------


## gramle

ε, δεν ειναι και λιγο 35 χρονων γυναικα να σωριαζεται κατω και να νομιζουν ολοι οτι ειναι σουρωμενη. Η ντροπη ερχεται απο μονη της δεν ελεγχεται φιλη μου

----------


## serotonin

αναλογα με το χαρακηρα ειναι. οι πιο πολυ εδω μεσα που υποφερουμε, υποφερουμε λογω υπερευαισθησιας, επειδη ειμαστε-αν δραστηριοι, υπερηφανοι, σκεφτομαστε πολυ και τα παντα, κτλπ κτλπ..οποτε τωρα βαρεσε συναγερμο το συστημα...και μεις δεν ξερουμε πως να τον σταματησουμε να χτυπαει. το εχω αναφερει και αλλου αλλα θα το ξαναπω το καλυτερο φαρμακο ειναι η γραψαρ......ινι (ενδεικνιτε και για γυναικες :). μην μας παιρνει απο κατω... ας κανουμε αυτο που πρεπει (στον ιατρο γρηγορα) κι ολα με λιγη υπομονη και επιμονή θα παν καλα.

----------


## Yao

Πιστεύω πως απο όλα αυτά που ειπωθηκανε εδω μέσα βγαίνει ενα συμπέρασμα.
Η λύση είναι ψυχολογική υποστήριξη απο έναν γιατρό όσον αφορα το να μάθουμε πως αντιμετοπίζεται, να μήν το φοβόμαστε να μήν το περιμένουμε να έρθει και κυρίως να μήν μας παίρνει απο κάτω.
Έχω μια απορία... άραγε άν όλοι γύρω μας όταν είμαστε έξω γνωρίζανε το τί παθαίνουμε και δεν χρειάζοταν να ντρέπομαστε η να φοβόμαστε οτι θα το πάθουμε θα το παθαίναμε?

----------


## Kassi

Ρε παιδιά της λιποθυμίας το κάγκελο γίνεται εδώ.Εγώ στη ζωή μου δεν έχω ποτέ λιποθυμήσει και μπορεί να μου συμβεί αύριο γιατί είμαι ΤΟΣΟ γκαντέμω!Χαχα.....(Μια φορά έλεγα ότι ο μεγαλύτερός μου φόβος δεν έχει πραγματοποιηθεί ποτέ και την επόμενη κλείστηκα σε ασανσέρ...κλειστοφοβική ούσα).
Όταν κόντευα να λιποθυμήσω στην κρίση πανικού που έπαθα την έντονη η μάνα μου με είδε χλωμή και με ξάπλωσε κάτω ανεβάζοντάς μου τα πόδια.Θα είχα πάθει εγκεφαλικό γιατί η πίεσή μου δεν ήταν χαμηλή όπως νόμιζε αλλά 20 με 11.....Συνήθως κομάρα και λιποθυμία έρχονται με χαμηλή πίεση αλλά και με την υψηλή εγώ μια χαρά ζαλάδα αισθανόμουν.Οπότε προσοχή στο θέμα με τα πόδια ψηλά.Δες πρώτα αν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις παρουσιάζεις χαμηλή πίεση και μετά ακολούθησε τη συμβουλή με το κεφάλι στα πόδια.Όπως και να έχει καλό είναι να κάθεσαι κάπου ή να ξαπλώνεις..

----------


## gramle

ναι την αλλη φορα που θα το παθω στο μπαρ (γιατι παντα εξω βραδυ το παθαινω) θα τους πω να μου ανοιξουν κανενα ραντζο! χαχαχα

----------


## Sofia

Gramle, διάβασα την περιγραφή σου για την έξοδο που είχες στο Χίλτον κι αν δεν εχω περάσει κάτι ανάλογο νιώθω την αμηχανία σου και την ντροπή...

Τί κάνεις γι αυτό? Εχεις δει καποιον γιατρό? Εχεις κάνει κάποιες εξετάσεις? Αν δεν εχουν δείξει τίποτα ανησυχητικό, σκέφτεσαι να δεις καποιον ψυχολόγο?

----------


## gramle

Ax βρε Σοφια μου, τι να σου πω? οτι και να πω λιγο ειναι.... Ειναι φοβερο συναισθημα. Κατι που δεν το ελεγχεις. Αλλα αυτο που δενξερω στα σιγουρα ειναι αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ή σωματικο. Δεν ξερω δηλαδη αν εχω κατι. Εχω κανει καποιες εξετασεις, αιματος, μαγνητικη, εγκεφαλογραφημα, αξονικη και ενα μηχανιμα που μου το βαλανε για 24 ωρες που παρακολουθει την καρδια αλλα καμια εξεταση δεν εδειξε τιποτα. Απ\' την αλλη ομως αν ηταν κατι ψυχολογικο δεν θα το παθαινα πιο συχνα? Το παθαινω 1 με 2 φορες τον χρονο. Ή μπορει και να περασει 1 χρονος και να μην το παθω. Παντα ομως ειμαι με τον φοβο οταν βγαινω εξω και αυτο ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο, μα παρα πολυ.

----------


## Sofia

Ok, gramle! απεκλεισες το οργανικό κι αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό:)!
Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις και την επίσκεψη σε εναν ψυχολόγο? Ζημία δύσκολο να χεις! Κάτι μπορεί να σε μπλοκάρει κ ο οργανισμός σου, το σώμα σου αντιδρά έτσι...Κι αυτό μπορεί να ναι μπροστά σου και να μην το βλέπεις..Ως άμυνα ίσως...Και μόνο που λες ότι είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο, είναι σαν να λες θέλω βοήθεια! Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις λοιπόν?Ξέρω από προσωπική εμπειρία,ότι δεν είναι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο,αλλά αξίζει την προσπάθεια...

----------


## gramle

Δεν εχω αποκλεισει το οργανικο. Μπορει να πρεπει να κανω καποια αλλη εξεταση. Ας πουμε εξεταση για επιληψια. Αλλα απο την αλλη αν ειχα κατι τετοιο δεν θα μου εκδηλωνοταν πιο συχνα? Σε ψυχολογο θα \'θελα πολυ να παω αλλα ειναι απαγορευτικες οι αμοιβες τους για μενα.

----------


## Sofia

Οχι απαραίτητα Gramle...μπορεί και να σου εκδηλώνονται τοσο σπανια!...Οσο για τις αμοιβές, δεν έχεις άδικο...κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι κάποιες (τις περισσότερες) φορές απαγορευτικές. Μένεις Αθήνα?

----------


## gramle

ναι Αθηνα. Και την εχω πατησει με παιδοψυχιατρο που πηγαινα τον γιο μου. Εχω γραψει σχετικα στο θρεντ \"κοστος\".

----------


## Sofia

το είδα...ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ! τί να πω?!

----------


## gramle

μετα απο αυτη την πατατα που εφαγα καταλαβαινεις πως ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικη

----------


## Sofia

και πολύ καλά κάνεις! Ειμαστε επιφυλακτικοί με άλλες βλακείες..ποσο μάλλον στο που θα ανοίξουμε την ψυχή μας!Και -φαντάζομαι- στο που θα εμπιστευτείς την ψυχούλα του παιδιού σου..

----------


## Tzeni

geia sou serotonin,
ta xapia emena me boithisan gia ena megalo diastima, eixa kai exo (se mikrotero bathmo) ta idia simptomata me exena, mono poy den exo lipothimisei, panta eimai sta oria tis lipothimias alla ta kataferno.

Lipon ego exo parei efexor gia 6 mines peripoy me boithise poli. Alla ta siptomata den exoun exafanistei xanagirisan piso kai leo na to xanarxiso.Stin arxi aisthanese perierga me ta xapia alla meta to sinithizeis.

Min fobase kai dokimase na kaneis mia olokliromeni therapeia ayto tha se boithisei poli..

----------


## alexandros3

gramble εχεις ψάξει αν πρόκειται για σπαστική κολλίτιδα; Έχει ακριβώς τα συμπτώματα που λες, λιποθυμία και διάρροια.

----------


## serotonin

ειχα πολυ καιρό να γράψω κάτι στο forum και επέστρεψα αυτή την φορά για να πω σε όλους οτι λίγο πολύ τα κατάφερα...δηλαδή τα χάπια νιώθω να βοηθήσανε πολύ....
έχω κατι ελαφριές ενοχλήσεις και ζορίσματα αλλά μπήκα σε ενα καλό ρυθμό ζωής. 
Το λέω σε όλους σας πάτε σε ιατρούς, πάρτε φάρμακα αν σας το πουν, κάντε ψυχαναλύσεις πολεμήστε και θα κερδίσετε. κι οταν νιώθετε κάπως καλύτερα μην σκέφτεστε το \"κακό τον δράκο\" γιατι τον δυναμώνετε. Ξεχάστε οτι έχετε πρόβλημα και θα σας ξεχάσει. μπορεί να ξανάρθει αλλά τότε θα έχετε μάθει να το πολεμάτε.
Αντε 300 μου πολεμάτε και μην γκρινιάζετε.

----------


## areti23

δεν ηξερα οτι μπορεις να λιποθυμησεις ειχα συχνα τασεις λιποθυμιας αλλα ποτε δεν εφτασα σε αυτο το σημειο.βεβαια κ εμενα ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος μου ειναι να μην λιποθυμησω. εμενα τα φαρμακα με βοηθησαν παρα πολυ. φυσικα μιλαω για τον εαυτο μου γιατι διαβαζω πως μερικους δεν τους βοηθανε η γνωμη μου ειναι να κανεις για λιγο καιρο την θεραπια. κ εγω ειχα πολλες παρανεργειες μεχρι κ να αυτοκτονησω σκεφτικα αλλα ολα καλα τωρα

----------


## arhs

kalhspera kai apo mena...eimai 22 xronwn...sth zwh mou exw lupothimisei nomizw 5 h 6 fores de thimamai akribws...o logos se oles ektos apo mia pou ofiletai sto oti eixa xtyphsei kai epeidh exw problhma me to aima mou ( de mporw na to blepw , alla mono to diko mou oxi genika) lupothimisa oi alles htan epeidh eixe pesei to zaxaro mou stigmiea gt oles tis fores eite den eixa faei tipote eite elaxista to teleutaio eikositetrawro...to pasxa pou mas perase ekana nisteia opws exw ksana kanei arketes fores sto parelthon...logw ths polu kakhs mou diatrofhs dioti etrwga polu ligo kai katholou swsta eixe san apotelesma na lupothimisw se ena festibal dromou meta apo 7 wres orthostasias kai na pesei h piesh mou...olo auto me ekane na zw me to fobo ths lupothimias ton teleutaio xrono(den exw ksana lupothimisei apo tote kai fusika euxomai olh th mera na mhn to ksana pathw) kai na mhn mporw na apolausw pragmata ta opoia ta agapaw opws to na phgainw na blepw thn omada mou sto ghpedo gt nomizw pws tha lipothimisw an meinw 2 wres orthios( oxi oti stamathsa na phgainw kiollas :P ) alla kai alla polla opws to na fobamai na bgw eksw to brady gia polles wres alla oute auto to stamathsa giati polu apla den to exw ksana pei se kanenan olo auto pou mou sumbainei...telos olo auto ektos apo to agxos pou exw polles wres th mera eixan san antiktipo to na balw 16 kila apo tote kai apo 84 na eimai pleon sxedon 100( oxi oti einai problhma auto apla to lew plhroforiaka)...tha ithela na me sumbouleusete gia to ti tha mporousa na kanw osoi exete pathei kati paromoio me emena gia na kserw pws tha mporousa na energhsw etsi wste na proxorisw se diafora sxedia pou exw opws to na kanw kapoia diatrofh eti wste na ta ksana xasw ta kila opws eixa kanei kai sto parelthon mono pou auth th fora fobamai na arxisw mhpws kai ksana lupothimisw...gia xapia sxedon de to suzhtaw kathws protumw na kanw olh mera proseuxes sto Theo kai na ginw 200 kila :) pou leei o logos...

ps. kai 2 akoma fores mou eixe erthei na lupothimisw h mia gt eixa na faw sxedon 24 wres kai eixa piei 2 kafedakia alla telika de sunebei kathws bghka na parw ligo aera kai hremhsa meta apo 1 lepto kai h allh htan otan eixa anebei 456 skalia nomizw me kauswna alla kai pali de sunebei to \'\'kako\'\' kathws eipia ligo nero kai eriksa kai sta moutra mou kai ekei pou hmoun fusouse arketa gia na me drosisei kai na me hremhsei ( blepete eixa na gumnastw 1 xrono )

ps2. eilikrina pisteuw pws tha me boithisoun oi apanthseis sas alla kai tha ithela na einai kapws prosextikes gt mporei na tis akolouthisw...

ps3. sas euxaristw opws kai na\'xei :)

----------


## keep_walking

Λιποθυμια ε?
Αν εξαιρεσεις τα μεθυσια εχω λιποθυμισει 3 ή 4 φορες στη ζωη μου και αυτο την ιδια μερα...αλλα το ειχα παρακανει δηλαδη ειχα να φαω τις απειρες ωρες...ειχα να κοιμηθω τις απειρες ωρες...και με επιασε και ενα φρικτος πονος στη μεση που με ακινητοποιησε στο κρεββατι για μια εβδομαδα.
Δεν ξερω τι να σε συμβουλεψω...δεν αντιμετωπισα το προβλημα που εχεις ισως να πω απλως να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου και να μην το καταπονεις ιδιαιτερα και ολα πιστευω θα πανε καλα...δεν εχεις καποιο ιδιαιτερο προβλημα υγειας ε? εχεις κανει εξετασεις?

----------


## arhs

ps4 . auto me ta kila sunebh kathws etrwga megaluteres merides apo to fobo mou mhpws lupothimisw otan fygw apo to spiti kai genikotera kakh diatrofh(fast food) kata ti diarkeia ths meras

----------


## arhs

nai ...eixa kanei eksetaseis aimatos genikes otan epese h piesh mou kai ta brhkan ola kala...pereterw eksetaseis den exw kanei kathws den kserw ti tha mporousa na kanw...prwsopika entopizw to problhma ( ths fobias ) xronika apo tote pou mou epese h piesh gt pote prin den eixa tetoia problhmata...

----------


## keep_walking

Τοτε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που ειναι το προβλημα...εισαι καλα στην υγεια σου...αρκει να φροντιζεις τον εαυτο σου.
Να μου πεις αν ειχε λογικη δεν θα λεγοταν φοβια...δεν ξερω αν ειναι τοσο εντονο το προβλημα ισως να πας σε καποιο ειδικο?...τουλαχιστον μην τρως απο fast food...το λιγοτερο που μπορεις να κανεις.

----------


## arhs

to problhma twn kilwn einai to ligotero pou me apasxolei auth th stigmh...fast food ksekinhsa na trww apo ti stigmh pou arxise olo auto kathws eixa na faw guro h goody\'s panw apo 9 mhnes kai etrwga kati sto xeri otan mou dinotan h eukairia gt fobomoun mhn mou ksana pesei to zaxaro kai lipothimusw...otan les eidiko se ti anaferese? kati san psixologo?

----------


## keep_walking

Εμ ναι αφου σωματικα εισαι καλα.
Αν θες κανε μερικες σωματικες εξετασεις ωστε να δεις οτι εισαι σε ολα οκ για να ανεβει η αυτοπεποιθηση.
Και αντι να τρως απο fast food παρε κανα χυμο μαζι σου και αν νοιωθεις αδιαθεσια πιες τον νομιζω ειναι προτιμοτερο.

----------


## arhs

kalws...euxaristw polu gia to xrono sou...:P

kai kati teleutaio an kai katantaw kourastikos an thes na gineis poio sugkekrimenos sxetika me tis eksetaseis...poies einai autes kai pou mporoun na ginoun...:P

----------


## keep_walking

Εεεε δεν ξερω δεν ειμαι γιατρος.
Κανε αιματος για τα παντα...κανε γενικες εξετασεις πως τις λενε..ενα γενικο τσεκ απ...πηγαινε ρωτα εναν οποιοδηποτε παθολογο.
Τωρα που? 
Ελα ντε...θες να πληρωσεις να πας σε ιδιωτικες?Εχεις ΙΚΑ,δημοσιο? Ξερω γω.
Κουραστικος δεν γινεσαι μην ανησυχεις χαιρομαι να επικοινωνω.

----------


## arhs

ok megale na\'sai kala :P

----------


## arhs

kai nomizw pws mou edwse kai ligh autopepithish to oti epitelous to ekswterikeusa pragma pou den eixa kanei toso kairo kai hdh me ekane na niwsw kapws kalutera ;)

----------


## keep_walking

Αν αποκτησεις και αλλα προβληματα εδω ειμαστε η εξωτερικευση κανει παντα καλο:P
Ελπιζω να το ξεπερασεις λιαν συντομως...να σου πω το εχω ακουσει απο αρκετους αυτο το προβλημα οποτε μην χαθεις μπορει να εχεις περισσοτερες απαντησεις και απο συμπασχοντες.

----------


## arhs

nai nomizw pws tha eimai suxnos episkepths an prolabainw kai gia na enhmerwnw alla kai gia na enhmerwnomai :P

----------


## tsaftsouf

Λιποθυμιες ε; Ναι κατι μου λέει.... Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο δυο λιποθυμιες σε επισκέψεις γιατρών.... Πολύ άσχημο συναίσθημα....αυτό σε μένα λέγεται Σύνδρομο λευκής μπλουζας κ γενικώς η φοβία ότι κατι μπορεί να έχουμε κ φοβόμαστε να μάθουμε ή να ακούσουμε υποθέτω...έτσι κ εγώ ακούω ιστορίες απο διάφορα περιστατικά που μπορεί να έχουν τύχει στον καθένα κ χλωμιαζω κ λέω ωπα να το θα λιποθυμησω επιτόπου.....τις δυο φορές ήδη στα ιατρεία μια που το σκέφτηκα κ μια που το έπαθα....ξανά πήγα μετά απο αυτά άλλες δυο φορές σε γυναικολογο(όπου το πρωτοεπαθα),σε δικό μου όμως γιατρό πλέον,ανέφερα τα περιστατικά κ με τον τροπο του με έκανε να ξεχαστω κ να περάσει η διαδικασία ευτυχώς αναίμακτα!!! Τι να πω; Αυτό που λέω μόνο ειναι,γιατί σε μένα τέτοια λιγοψυχια; Να μην είμαι αναισθητη σαν μερικούς που δεν τους νοιάζει; Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει ειναι να αποσχολουμαστε με πράγματα ευχάριστα κ να γεμίζουμε τις ώρες μας ουσιαστικά ,χωρίς να μένει χρόνος για κακές σκέψεις!!!!

----------


## novia35

Κοιτα εγω εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα αυτα που λες αλλα δεν εχω φτασει ποτε ως τωρα στη λιποθυμια. Γενικα δεν εχω λιποθυμησει ποτε ισως γιατι οταν νιωθω οτι ζαλιζομαι αντι να κατσω σε μια θεση η να ξαπλωσω απ' το φοβο μου μην πεσω κατω πηγαινω περα δωθε. Οταν νιωθω οτι ζαλζομαι δηλαδη αντι να ξαπλωσω καπου σα φυσιολογικο ατομο εγω σηκωνομαι και περαταω η κανω κατι ν' αποπροσανατολισω τη σκεψη μου απο το αισθημα της λιποθυμιας. Θελω ομως να σε ρωτησω κατι. Πως εισαι τοσο σιγουρος οτι ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο;; Σιγουρα εχει και ψυχολογικο υποστρωμα. Πρεπει ομως να θυμηθεις υπο ποιες συνθηκες σου συνεβη η πρωτη κριση πανικου προ 5ετιας. Εξετασεις εχει κανει;; Εχεις ψαχτει γενικα;; η απλα ετσι αυθαιρετα πηγες στον ψυχολογο;;

----------


## novia35

> Gramle σινομήλικε. Κάτι ανάλογο περνάω και γω απο οτι διάβασες. Η διάγνωση σε μένα είναι κρίση πανικού-άγχους. Δεν ξέρω πως και γιατί και απο που προέρχεται αλλά κάτι με το παρασυμπαθητικό δεν πάει καλά. Οι γνώμες πολλές και διάφορες. ψυχοθεραπείες, ομοιπαθητικές, φάρμακα, χωρίς φάρμακα. Καθένας μπορεί να σοθ πει μια διαφορετική γνώμη. Δεν μπορώ να σε συμβουλεύσω. Αν έχεις κάνει όλα τα παθολογικά (υπόταση, υπερταση, ιστιόφυτα) κι όλα τα άλλα που είπες, παρατήρησε μήπως κάποια αρνητική στιγμιαία σκέψη σε \"ξαπλώνει κάτω\". Μπορεί να έχεις κάποια φοβία και να χτυπάει συναγερμό το σύστημα. Σε μένα βρήκα κάποια πράγματα αν και δεν έκανα κάποια θεραπεία ακόμη, αλλά θα κάνω γιατί δεν λέει να μην μπορώ να πιω χαλαρός ενα καφεδάκι έξω. Ψάξτο όμως (για επιληψία έκανες εξετάσεις?)


Την υπερταση πως την ανακαλυπτεις;;; Αφου πανω σε κριση πανικου μπορει η πιεση να φτασει στο Θεο.

----------


## novia35

> Ρε παιδιά της λιποθυμίας το κάγκελο γίνεται εδώ.Εγώ στη ζωή μου δεν έχω ποτέ λιποθυμήσει και μπορεί να μου συμβεί αύριο γιατί είμαι ΤΟΣΟ γκαντέμω!Χαχα.....(Μια φορά έλεγα ότι ο μεγαλύτερός μου φόβος δεν έχει πραγματοποιηθεί ποτέ και την επόμενη κλείστηκα σε ασανσέρ...κλειστοφοβική ούσα).
> Όταν κόντευα να λιποθυμήσω στην κρίση πανικού που έπαθα την έντονη η μάνα μου με είδε χλωμή και με ξάπλωσε κάτω ανεβάζοντάς μου τα πόδια.Θα είχα πάθει εγκεφαλικό γιατί η πίεσή μου δεν ήταν χαμηλή όπως νόμιζε αλλά 20 με 11.....Συνήθως κομάρα και λιποθυμία έρχονται με χαμηλή πίεση αλλά και με την υψηλή εγώ μια χαρά ζαλάδα αισθανόμουν.Οπότε προσοχή στο θέμα με τα πόδια ψηλά.Δες πρώτα αν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις παρουσιάζεις χαμηλή πίεση και μετά ακολούθησε τη συμβουλή με το κεφάλι στα πόδια.Όπως και να έχει καλό είναι να κάθεσαι κάπου ή να ξαπλώνεις..


Για την πιεση που ανεβαζες τοτε πηρες καποιο αντιυπερτασικο;;; Γιατι η πιεση ειναι κατι που αντιμετωπιζω κι εγω. Σε μια τυχαια μετρηση πανω σε κριση πανικου -τι την ηθελα τη μετρηση- εκανα ενα 17 με 11 κι απο τοτε μου εχει γινει εμμονη. Με το φοβο μην ανεβασω πιεση, ανεβαζω πιεση. Νιωθω οτι καθε μερα πλεον εχω πιεση απο τοτε, εδω και 7 μηνες δηλαδη κι αυτο με εχει καθηλωσει. Νομιζω οτι ανα πασα στιγμη θα παθω εγκεφαλκο. Μολις νιωσω λιγη ζαλαδα η πονοκεφαλο αμεσως η σκεψη μου παει στο οτι εχω πιεση. Μια τετοια φορα εκανα το λαθος να την παρω και οντως ηταν 16 με 9... ε, σε χρονο dt και με την επιβεβαιωση της μετρησης οτι ειχα πιεση την πηα 18 με 10 και βρεθηκα στο νοσοκομειο με κριση πανικο και να τρεμω σαν το ψαρι μεχρι να φτασω βεβαια στο νοσοκομειο η πιεση ειχε πεσει στο 13 με 8. Αν εξαιρεσουμε τις πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες και μια ινσουλινοαντισταση χωρις να εχω διαβητη που μου βρηκαν -μετα απι δικη μου επιμονη να ψαχτω γιατι οι γιατροι λιγο σ' εχουν γραμμενο αν δεν επιμεινεις εσυ- καποιο αλλο οργανικο αιτιο και περαν του ψυχολογικο δε εχει βρεθει. Προς το οαρον τουλαχιστον. Η υπερταση παντως μ' εχε τρομαξει πολυ. Νομιζω οτι μου εχει δημιουργησει φοβια.

----------


## novia35

> Ax βρε Σοφια μου, τι να σου πω? οτι και να πω λιγο ειναι.... Ειναι φοβερο συναισθημα. Κατι που δεν το ελεγχεις. Αλλα αυτο που δενξερω στα σιγουρα ειναι αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ή σωματικο. Δεν ξερω δηλαδη αν εχω κατι. Εχω κανει καποιες εξετασεις, αιματος, μαγνητικη, εγκεφαλογραφημα, αξονικη και ενα μηχανιμα που μου το βαλανε για 24 ωρες που παρακολουθει την καρδια αλλα καμια εξεταση δεν εδειξε τιποτα. Απ\' την αλλη ομως αν ηταν κατι ψυχολογικο δεν θα το παθαινα πιο συχνα? Το παθαινω 1 με 2 φορες τον χρονο. Ή μπορει και να περασει 1 χρονος και να μην το παθω. Παντα ομως ειμαι με τον φοβο οταν βγαινω εξω και αυτο ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο, μα παρα πολυ.


Holder λεγεται το μηχανημα 24ωρης παρακολουθησης κι εχει να κανει με την πιεση. Εξετασεις ορμονολογικες εκανες;; Καμπυλη σακχαρου;; Μηπως εχεις καποια τροφικη δυσανεξια.

----------

